# soooooo frustrated :(



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Those of u u who don't know me- I've been approved for egg sharing with an anh of 55.2 I have pcos and no periods.

Was matched on the planning appt and have waited with baited breath for my recipient to have a period so I could take the pill and align our cycles but its now 6 weeks on and she still hasn't had her period 

Spoke to the clinic on Friday and she is due in for a baseline scan tomorrow and if she is nowhere near period they are going to re-match me with someone else.

I feel soooo frustrated and that time is passing so quickly- we were told that egg collection would be 1st week of Sept but that seems to be fading fast!

Help ladies, please could anyone reassure me as I'm feeling pretty low at the mo (which isn't like me at all) and that I'm at a standstill x  

Hope ur all well love to u all  

Donna Xxxxx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi,
I don't have any amazing advice but just to say I know how you feel as am in a similar situation. I have been DR for 13 days now and was supposed to start injections last Wed but was told I had to wait as my recipient has not had AF. It is difficult waiting and I really hope I don't have to wait as long as you as that does seem a long time. I know nobody can help these things though and our recipients must be just as frustrated and keen to move forward as us!   My clinic said they gave the lady something to bring on her period. Have yours said they are doing that or just waiting for mother nature? Hopefully you will get some answers tomorrow. At least you know they will match you with someone else if they think you will be waiting too much longer.   x


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Aw Donna that's so frustrating. Just think at least tomorrow you will have more of an idea what's happening. Also there are lots of people waiting for eggs so even if you need a new match it shouldn't take long. 

I think that's one of the downfalls of egg sharing, it's not just your own cycle that's important in timings etc. I'm due to start down regging in a couple of weeks but I'm trying to stay open minded regarding dates as its all dependant on my recipient too xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mmmmm that it anoying


The thing that you need to remember is that it does not matter (with in reason) how long you wait, as long as you get the end result, that is the only thing that matters in the grand scale of things.


I started having treatment in 2009, i had several rounds but no viable pg.  My dh and i left it a year and then looked into switching clinics, during this time time my new clinic randomly found out that i have a chromazone problem and that i would need pgd.  It took 13 months to have all the genetic appointments and fertility appointments we needed to start treatment!  I felt very frustrated, but held on to the fact that it did not matter as long as it worked.  Well its very early days but i have just found out i am pg,  guess what the 13 months that we waiting to start pgd and the 6 years that we have been waiting means nothing   . xxxx


----------

